

'Oral sex' definition prompts dictionary ban in US schools - ColinWright
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2010/jan/25/oral-sex-dictionary-ban-us-schools?CMP=twt_gu

======
pan69
Yes. We know. Some people are morons. Not sure why this is on Hackers News.

------
SchizoDuckie
This article is from january 2010. Why has my downvote button disappeared?

~~~
ColinWright
There never has been a downvote button on submissions, and the karma threshold
for downvotes on comments/replies is now 500.

